# Applied for citizenship UK mother 1983 form UKM wait time?



## elizadoo (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi.

I am 54 and the child of a British mother. I was born in the US and have lived in the US most of my life. 

Recently I learned I can register for UK citizenship with form UKM. I did so back in January and have heard nothing more to date, other than an email that my package was received. I am caucasian, homemaker, no criminal history, anglo name, non-terrorist threat, etc...in other words, nothing to raise a closer scrutiny.

I have seen others saying the turnaround time is averaging 3 to 11 weeks, although the UKBA site says 16 to 24 weeks. Does anyone have firsthand knowledge?

My intention is to get my UK passport so I can stay in the EU for 6 to 9 months every year, I.e. retirement.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd say around 3-6 months. So you should get yours soon. Someone on the forum got theirs after 5 months so quite up to date.


----------



## elizadoo (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you much. I had read of another poster who said she received her citizenship (via form UKM) in 11 yes that is ELEVEN days, while another said she had received hers in 3 weeks. So I was a bit concerned.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That would have been exceptional. There is a known backlog at Liverpool Nationality section.


----------



## elizadoo (Nov 12, 2014)

Okay, it has now been 7 1/2 months and still no progress. I called the UK office and the rep said absolutely nothing can be done until the 8 month wait time is up. In July ( 5 months after submission) I requested the return of my US passport and have received nothing whatsoever--and here it is now October. This is abysmal service. Is there anything more I can do?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Contact them again?


----------



## elizadoo (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi--after writing that post I went online and filled out a query form in order to find the progress of my request for passport return. Just 6 hours later now and I've received a reply stating that my marriage certificate or copy of my marriage certificate is required. Nowhere in the UKM and instructions is this mentioned. More importantly, the person who replied to my request, Steve, did not give an address to which I should send the marriage certificate, nor a telephone number which I can call to ask where to send the marriage certificate. Does anyone have any idea how I should handle this? Thank you.


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

elizadoo said:


> Hi--after writing that post I went online and filled out a query form in order to find the progress of my request for passport return. Just 6 hours later now and I've received a reply stating that my marriage certificate or copy of my marriage certificate is required. Nowhere in the UKM and instructions is this mentioned. More importantly, the person who replied to my request, Steve, did not give an address to which I should send the marriage certificate, nor a telephone number which I can call to ask where to send the marriage certificate. Does anyone have any idea how I should handle this? Thank you.


Sounds rather bizarre. Did you go via a nationality checking center? I thought if you used one they checked all the right info was submitted.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

UKVI can ask for any additional documents not mentioned in the guidance, if they deem necessary.


----------



## elizadoo (Nov 12, 2014)

I did not use a Nationality center, as I am in the USA and haven't been to the UK in over a year (before this all started). I believed I had everything required for UKM citizenship and did a checklist before sending the packet off. 

As a matter of fact, I included MORE information than was asked for in the UKM instructions--included a certified copy of my mother's birth certificate, a passport in her maiden name,, another passport in her married name, my current passport, my expired passport, my birth certificate, letters of reference, etc . 

The odd thing is that at no time did I ever receive notification from UKBA. When I called to ask why the delay (at the 5, 6, and 7 months), I was repeatedly told I could not ask any questions until the 8 month period was up. In the meantime this has been sitting on someone's desk, awaiting additional documentation (from me)--and I had to wait 8 months to find out that something more is required of me, which will increase the delay further.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nationality department is snowed under with applications, and while your case is rather more unusual in the length you have been waiting, it simply reflects the chaotic nature of their operations.


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

elizadoo said:


> I did not use a Nationality center, as I am in the USA and haven't been to the UK in over a year (before this all started). I believed I had everything required for UKM citizenship and did a checklist before sending the packet off.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I included MORE information than was asked for in the UKM instructions--included a certified copy of my mother's birth certificate, a passport in her maiden name,, another passport in her married name, my current passport, my expired passport, my birth certificate, letters of reference, etc .
> 
> The odd thing is that at no time did I ever receive notification from UKBA. When I called to ask why the delay (at the 5, 6, and 7 months), I was repeatedly told I could not ask any questions until the 8 month period was up. In the meantime this has been sitting on someone's desk, awaiting additional documentation (from me)--and I had to wait 8 months to find out that something more is required of me, which will increase the delay further.


Hi, 

Have you had any luck yet? It's terrible what you have had to go through. I also applied but i have yet to hit the 6 month mark. I am nervous though reading all of your troubles dealing with getting yours. I am applying from South Africa though. 

Regards
Sandra


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It doesn't matter which country you apply in, as you send your application to Liverpool.


----------



## elizadoo (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Sandra and all...

The good news (if you can call a 10 month wait good) is that I finally received my citizenship notification letter in a brown envelope in the mail, along with the return of the rest of my items. This was back in mid November. The letter stated that I should expect to receive an email from the British consulate within 4 weeks as to a potential date for the ceremony. I did receive the email--note to readers, continually check your email as well as spam areas, as my email came from a person (the office assistant) and the sender's email address was NOT the UKBA but in my case was "UKandFlorida", rather a cryptic address. The email assigned an appointment date ONE week later. So, that part of the process was very quick!

I attended the ceremony 3 weeks ago (yay) and received an official document with my registration number, etc. so I am now in the process of applying for a passport. That process, also, takes a fair bit of time, mainly because you must supply a specific size photo (which we don't have in the US, I had to use an online service in California) as well as have a guarantor sign the photos, etc. etc. I was told at the Consulate my precious paper of citizenship must be included with my paper application, so do make a photocopy of yours. 

If you do not hear from UKBA after 6 months I suggest you fill out the form requesting the return of your passport. You are supposed to receive a response within 10 business days. ( I never did). After the 10 days you can fill out another form which asks UKBA why there has been no follow up to the passport return form. This 2nd form will get some response from a human being who will tell you what the delay at UKBA is. In my case, it was my marriage certificate showing change of name. 

Anyway, good luck. BTW what part of ZA are you in? My hubby and I are thinking of buying a bush home in Hoedspruit, we love ZA and want to spend time there.


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

*Waiting game*



elizadoo said:


> I did not use a Nationality center, as I am in the USA and haven't been to the UK in over a year (before this all started). I believed I had everything required for UKM citizenship and did a checklist before sending the packet off.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I included MORE information than was asked for in the UKM instructions--included a certified copy of my mother's birth certificate, a passport in her maiden name,, another passport in her married name, my current passport, my expired passport, my birth certificate, letters of reference, etc .
> 
> The odd thing is that at no time did I ever receive notification from UKBA. When I called to ask why the delay (at the 5, 6, and 7 months), I was repeatedly told I could not ask any questions until the 8 month period was up. In the meantime this has been sitting on someone's desk, awaiting additional documentation (from me)--and I had to wait 8 months to find out that something more is required of me, which will increase the delay further.


Hi there, 

Have you received anything yet? A few of my friends received theirs after having to submit further documents and that was after 4 months. I am applying from South Africa. Frustrating to say the least! I asked the company i am working through regarding them requesting my marriage certificate etc. and they say that will be sent in part 2 of my application. The UKM application only needed my parents marriage certificate, my mum's birth certificate as well as mine, so i am confused. Why would they then ask you for yours when you only submitted your first part of the application? You did apply for British Citizenship (UKM) first right? Hope you received your outcome. 

My Time Line:

Eligibility criteria: UKM (decent by Mum, and born before 1983)
Method of application: Through a company called Move Up in Cape Town South Africa
Date of sent to Liverpool office: 1 September 2015
Date of receipt by UK Liverpool HO: 03/09/2015
Date of debit of fees: not sure as the funds were taken from Move Up but they confirmed it was taken
Date of receipt of acknowledgement: Never received anything
Date of Biometric Enrollment: Received a letter dated 5 October 15 and had the (B/E) done 2 November 2015
Date of receipt of approval: Waiting
Date of Ceremony: Waiting


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

elizadoo said:


> Hi Sandra and all...
> 
> The good news (if you can call a 10 month wait good) is that I finally received my citizenship notification letter in a brown envelope in the mail, along with the return of the rest of my items. This was back in mid November. The letter stated that I should expect to receive an email from the British consulate within 4 weeks as to a potential date for the ceremony. I did receive the email--note to readers, continually check your email as well as spam areas, as my email came from a person (the office assistant) and the sender's email address was NOT the UKBA but in my case was "UKandFlorida", rather a cryptic address. The email assigned an appointment date ONE week later. So, that part of the process was very quick!
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

Wow so sorry for not replying sooner. I did not get a notification on this and by chance came to look for further updates. I am currently in Cape Town. It is stunning here but time for a change for me. Good luck with your decisions. 

To get back to the message above, I wanted to thank you for replying. I still have a few questions though. I am working through a 3rd party and was told buy them that i only send my marriage certificate etc. when i do the 2nd part of my application. The only documents i sent via this company were my mother's full British birth certificate, my full birth certificate as well as my fathers and my parents unabridged marriage certificate. I also had to send my SA passport and the letter where SA allows me to hold dual citizenship. I am stressing because i have heard nothing as yet. Yes they say no news is good news but i have heard how people are only told 8 months after they have applied for additional info. I was assured by this company that would not be the case in my application. It is so stressful. When I received my letter to have my Biometrics Enrolment done on the 2 November 2015, I received my SA passport and the certificates back, so i hope that is a good thing. No email's etc. sent to me yet. I just hope i didn't lose anything when my emails crashed over December 2015. I want to call them to ask but not sure what to do. *Sigh* 

Regards
Sandra


----------

